
Legendary lost game found on Team17's Amiga - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChJr6EB2oy0
======
doener
Tech demo of the MS-DOS version of the game:

[https://archive.org/details/witchwoodtechdemo](https://archive.org/details/witchwoodtechdemo)

------
Jaruzel
It's worth going back and looking at Perifractic's previous videos on this
particular Amiga, Especially so if you are a Worms fan.

